# Fire Hose



## itsasurewin (Aug 2, 2011)

i just recently did a fire inspection and found the building manager is not inspecting, testing or maintaining their fire hose system.  Their maintenance personnel however told me it works because he uses it to wash their planes on a regular basis.  Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 2, 2011)

Remove the hose.  Who is going to use it?  Building occupants are not trained and could get injured using them.  The fire department should bring their own hose.


----------



## itsasurewin (Aug 2, 2011)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Remove the hose.  Who is going to use it?  Building occupants are not trained and could get injured using them.  The fire department should bring their own hose.


I'd love to tell them to remove the hose to save on maintenance cost but the building is not sprinklered.


----------



## permitguy (Aug 2, 2011)

We've managed to get all but one facility to remove the hose.  That facility is the county jail, and we train staff on use of the hose stations.



> I'd love to tell them to remove the hose to save on maintenance cost but the building is not sprinklered.


Does every non-sprinklered building in your jurisdiction have hose stations?


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2011)

Either tell them to remove it or maintain it

Do you have enforcement and ticket powers???


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 2, 2011)

> I'd love to tell them to remove the hose to save on maintenance cost but the building is not sprinklered.


Then it shall be maintained if originally required by applicable code!

Similar to permit...we have only two facilities that still have it. We will allow them to bring their hose in September and we will put it through hose testing in accordance with the standard.  We also train their personnel on the proper use and more importantly the recognition on how to evacuate the structure if necessary.


----------



## itsasurewin (Aug 3, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Either tell them to remove it or maintain itDo you have enforcement and ticket powers???


I will tell them to maintain it.  Yes, we enforce the National Fire Code of Canada including all referenced codes standards (NFPA,CAN/ULC, etc.) but we can not issue anytickets.


----------



## Mule (Aug 3, 2011)

I bet the water department would love to hear about them using "free" water to provide maintenance to fleet. Can you say "stealing" form the water department?


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 3, 2011)

Mule,

We pay a 1/3 of our budget to them for "hydrant rentals" how's that for a kick in the A$$.  I cracked up when I first came here, never saw that kind of thing anywhere before.


----------



## Mule (Aug 3, 2011)

That is just crazy! Ask them how they would feel if you only put 1/3 of the water needed to put out a fire at any of their buildings?

Now where we are the water department is a separate entity. We have nothing to do with water and sewer utilities. Our impact fees and water rates are out of site and the city can't do anything about it! The builders complain but...... sorry we can't control what they put on you!


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 3, 2011)

We lost those arguments many years ago and are lucky to be operating without cuts.

Our fees are out of sight too and they charge $28.75 per month just if someone/industry/business has a supply for a sprinkler system. I used to love to water my lawn when it was a flat rate now the grass suffers a little


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 3, 2011)

The FD (general fund) pays Public Works (enterprise fund) for hydrants that need replaced. Yes there is a monthly charge to have a sprinkler line.


----------



## Mule (Aug 3, 2011)

The water department here has a monthly charge for sprinkler lines too but they do not charge for the water to put out fires. I figure that will come next!  They have even questioned what kind of back flow protection we have on our fire trucks to protect the potable water system? They also require detector checks on any fire line. Sort-of keeps the maintenance departments from stealing water.


----------



## lhughes (Aug 4, 2011)

For Class 2 standpipes, one option is to remove the hose and replace with a fire extinguisher. This works well in buildings that do not want to test and maintain the hose and do not have trained personnel to use.  The maintenance and testing cost are much less for the extinguisher.


----------



## fireguy (Aug 4, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> They have even questioned what kind of back flow protection we have on our fire trucks to protect the potable water system? QUOTEHow do you do a forward flow test on a fire pump?  Pictures please.


----------

